# Boggs and Boulders trip!!



## Guest (Jun 27, 2013)

Mudslinger and I are planning a Boggs trip July 19th weekend for anyone who wants to join. Non event weekend so shouldn't need reservations. Probably set up in camp site area but who knows. Let us know or better yet show up at the last minute. No matter. Looking forward to meeting new riders.:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

Heck ya ! Sounds goo man I hope I can come! Almost done with my trailer just put the deck on yesterday


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

crazybear said:


> Heck ya ! Sounds goo man I hope I can come! Almost done with my trailer just put the deck on yesterday


Let us know

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

Goodtimes said:


> Let us know
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


One person! That's it! Hmmm....don't know how to take that but hey....what can you do?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

If I can get the money and time I'll go ride saturday.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2013)

Good deal! Hope you can

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

We will be there the 26-28 of July


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd love to go one of those weekends but gotta make sure money is right. Been along time since I've been in a ride


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

sloboy said:


> We will be there the 26-28 of July


As long as the guys that said they would like to go are OK with it I can go that weekend instead. Makes no difference to me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

Brute650i said:


> I'd love to go one of those weekends but gotta make sure money is right. Been along time since I've been in a ride


Hope you can

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> I'd love to go one of those weekends but gotta make sure money is right. Been along time since I've been in a ride


You still got my number? We have one of their FEMA trailers rented for the weekend. Be the wifey an kids, y'all more than welcome to stay.


----------

